# Gurglers



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

...for those of us from the NE (MA) who use gurglers to catch stripers, bluefish, etc and would like to visit, do these flies work on redfish, trout or other species while up on flats or on the marshes?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

trout and gurglers get along pretty well.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

albacized said:


> ...for those of us from the NE (MA) who use gurglers to catch stripers, bluefish, etc and would like to visit, do these flies work on redfish, trout or other species while up on flats or on the marshes?


Both Gurglers and Poppers work quite well. C2


----------

